# Core 2 Duo E8700 Gets Listed, Price Displacement Model Stays



## btarunr (May 15, 2009)

Although Intel made the Core 2 Duo E8700 official as early as in January, the chip showed little or no signs of reaching retail. Even the most popular retailers in US and EU don't offer this chip, and continue to sell the Core 2 Duo E8600 at its target price range of US $250~$270. Chinese retailer PCPop started listing E8700, at a price that displaces E8600: 1750 Yuan (US $256). While the store doesn't list E8600 so we could tell to which extant it is displaced, its nearest neighbour E8500 is priced at 1210 Yuan ($177), showing that the displacement may affect the price of E8600 to a greater extent than it would to its lower models, as E8500 remains at its common price. The E8700 is clocked at 3.50 GHz, with an FSB speed of 1333 MHz, and a bus multiplier of 10.5x. Despite its high clock speed, the processor continues to come with a rated TDP of 65W.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## aCid888* (May 15, 2009)

5GHz 24/7 anyone??

Seems a bit pointless though, people want i7 these days or 775 quads...I'm not sure where this fits in aside from it has a 10.5 multi.







Volts seem a little high but I'm sure this is just an early example, once people really start to OC these chips I'm sure we will see much higher numbers. 


*Edit:* Screenshot added.


----------



## Studabaker (May 15, 2009)

i don't think that's high for five point frikkin five!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 15, 2009)

IS it better than the E8600?


----------



## Duncan1 (May 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> IS it better than the E8600?



Its clocked ~200Mhz higher, plus the higher multi who helps when comes to overclocking


----------



## Animalpak (May 15, 2009)

That is a hell fast CPU.


----------



## Ochi (May 15, 2009)

*cooling*



aCid888* said:


> 5GHz 24/7 anyone??
> 
> Seems a bit pointless though, people want i7 these days or 775 quads...I'm not sure where this fits in aside from it has a 10.5 multi.
> 
> ...



What was the cooling? Water?


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2009)

Ochi said:


> What was the cooling? Water?



whatever it was, it would have been unstable. high clocks like that are never good for anything more than screenshots.


----------



## Scrizz (May 15, 2009)

almost time to pickup an E8600


----------



## aCid888* (May 15, 2009)

Ochi said:


> What was the cooling? Water?


Qouted as water, yes. 


Mussels said:


> whatever it was, it would have been unstable. high clocks like that are never good for anything more than screenshots.



The guy said it was bench stable. But, like you, I doubt it....I guess we will have to see if this is the case when someone puts it to work here on TPU.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> 5GHz 24/7 anyone??
> 
> Seems a bit pointless though, people want i7 these days or 775 quads...I'm not sure where this fits in aside from it has a 10.5 multi.
> 
> ...



wow really impressive , can you tell me about your 3d mark06 cpu score , im become like e8600


----------



## DOM (May 15, 2009)

me want


----------



## Duncan1 (May 15, 2009)

@aCid888* Is that screenshot from that April's fool joke @Xcpus?

Some more lists can be found here: http://www.cpusers.gr/showpost.php?p=22387&postcount=40

Thanx for posting it bta


----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2009)

The largest impact we will see from the release of this chip is the rest of the e8 series chips drop in prices.

Just another way Intel will make money by releasing a higher end chip to drop the price of the immediate surroundings.  Good marketing Intel.

Prediction:
After i5 is released we'll have another round of backfilled 775 chips(ie e7600 or Q8500) and by then it should be time for 32nm technology to hold us over for a while.


----------



## Shadin (May 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Seems a bit pointless though, people want i7 these days or 775 quads...I'm not sure where this fits in aside from it has a 10.5 multi.



Depends on the application.  I use my PC for gaming and video/audio encoding.  The encoding is the only reason I have a quad, and if it weren't for that I'd take an E8700 without question.  Gaming doesn't yet benefit from quads very appreciably, and duals overclock better and tend to have far less issues with FSB walls.


----------



## snakeoil (May 15, 2009)

*intel beating a dead horse*

*beating a dead horse*





intel is beating a dead horse, core 2 is an old architecture that cannot be further improved 
and is beginning to retire it.

Intel Core 2 Era Comes to the End: Intel Discontinues X48 Mainboard.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/mainbo...the_End_Intel_Discontinues_X48_Mainboard.html


----------



## SystemViper (May 15, 2009)

DOM said:


> me want




you bet, love that .5, it should rock some numbers....


----------



## phanbuey (May 15, 2009)

this would be a fun chip if it was $180 - not for $256.


----------



## sLowEnd (May 15, 2009)

snakeoil said:


> *beating a dead horse*
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25826&stc=1&d=1242408245
> 
> intel is beating a dead horse, core 2 is an old architecture that cannot be further improved
> and is beginning to retire it.




Old doesn't mean it's not competitive
Core 2 is still performs well


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

snakeoil said:


> *beating a dead horse*
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25826&stc=1&d=1242408245
> 
> intel is beating a dead horse, core 2 is an old architecture that cannot be further improved
> ...



do you have to post things like this? name one thing that core2 cannot accomplish that i7 can? Core i7 shows only marginal improvements over core2 and thats with way more bandwidth available thanks to QPI.


----------



## snakeoil (May 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> do you have to post things like this? name one thing that core2 cannot accomplish that i7 can? Core i7 shows only marginal improvements over core2 and thats with way more bandwidth available thanks to QPI.



well if you understand the old architecture you are using you know the front side bus is a gigantic bottleneck thats why when you stress your sistem is not as responsive as an amd system with hypertransport, thats why core i7 copied hypertransport  and calls it QPI
if the cpu cant communicate with the rest of the components of the system the system suffers and so does your overall experience.


----------



## extrasalty (May 15, 2009)

Well, technically it's Intel that killed the horse, before they started beating it. 
Personally, after I got my BE-2400 for $18 from the egg, all of the rest seems marginally better for a lot more.


----------



## OnBoard (May 15, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> The largest impact we will see from the release of this chip is the rest of the e8 series chips drop in prices.



That would be nice for a change, so far they've only gone up since the release..


----------



## Triton.se (May 15, 2009)

old tech and not the slightest future proof, only 166mhz over E8600, why would ANYONE buy this when i7 is at door step ? insane price, go die

Next gen i7 will only be enthusiast, and now this...whats inbetween? Intel is going to stop 775 mobos, wanting us to empty the current i7 shelves....

go to h3ll, I will post 3 years how good my current cpu is..gth


----------



## cdawall (May 15, 2009)

snakeoil said:


> well if you understand the old architecture you are using you know the front side bus is a gigantic bottleneck thats why when you stress your sistem is not as responsive as an amd system with hypertransport, thats why core i7 copied hypertransport  and calls it QPI
> if the cpu cant communicate with the rest of the components of the system the system suffers.



no i have run both FSB will not cause a bottleneck on a dual core. the only system that i ever even heard of the FSB bottlenecking was the Q6x00 series with the 2 dies talking to each other across the FSB. thats it and even then there are no benchmarks that show the Q6700 loosing to the 9850/9950 other than memory benchmarks.

the system is not more responsive it does not do anything better just drop it. FSB is a bottleneck but not enough to make a better processor perform worse than the AMD ones.

i'm not an intel fanboi at all check my specs ask anyone on the forums and they will all agree if i am a fanboi to any company its AMD and i am sitting here telling you that the intel chips perform better in just about every little thing you can think of.


----------



## Triton.se (May 15, 2009)

I sure would wanted a tri-core 775 chip instead of this. 1-3 games in PC world (all ported from multi cpu console) makes PC sellers wanna sell their new cpus....


----------



## infrared (May 15, 2009)

I'll admit socket 775 stuff has been around for a long time, but I don't plan on upgrading my E8400 any time soon. 

Clocked to 4.5GHz (563x8) 24/7... No game will max this processor for some time to come.

Obsolete?! Hell no!


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

snakeoil said:


> *beating a dead horse*
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25826&stc=1&d=1242408245
> 
> intel is beating a dead horse, core 2 is an old architecture that cannot be further improved
> ...



That link is to an article about Intel discontinuing the DX48BT2, it says nothing (other than speculation) about Intel Discontinuing the X48 chipset, or in fact any of Intel's other LGA 775 motherboards or chipsets.

Please dont come into a thread and start flamebaiting or making things personal with other members. Everyone is entitled to thier own opinion, you have made yours, you don't need to repeat yourself


----------



## a_ump (May 15, 2009)

i wish they'd quit playing around and just release the E9000 @ 4ghz . yea i see this chip only benefitting those that are building new budget pc's as it'll hopefully lower current intel CPU prices some. And of course it should help those enthusiasts set new oc records


----------



## phanbuey (May 15, 2009)

infrared said:


> I'll admit socket 775 stuff has been around for a long time, but I don't plan on upgrading my E8400 any time soon.
> 
> Clocked to 4.5GHz (563x8) 24/7... No game will max this processor for some time to come.
> 
> Obsolete?! Hell no!



563 FSB  daaaaaaaaaaammm


----------



## Triton.se (May 15, 2009)

a_ump said:


> i wish they'd quit playing around and just release the E9000 @ 4ghz . yea i see this chip only benefitting those that are building new budget pc's as it'll hopefully lower current intel CPU prices some. And of course it should help those enthusiasts set new oc records



4GHz dual core would do nothing in GTA4...thats a reason ppl need quads..or not, that was a port...grrrrr


----------



## infrared (May 15, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> 563 FSB  daaaaaaaaaaammm



 

Got a bit more fsb headroom, 575 is the highest i've had it stable, but needs a lot more volts to the NB. I'm only at 1.4v vmch for this, linpack stable!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 15, 2009)

snakeoil said:


> *beating a dead horse*
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25826&stc=1&d=1242408245
> 
> intel is beating a dead horse, core 2 is an old architecture that cannot be further improved
> ...




It really says somethign when a dead horse whips the thorobreds of other competitors


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

infrared said:


> Got a bit more fsb headroom, 575 is the highest i've had it stable, but needs a lot more volts to the NB. I'm only at 1.4v vmch for this, linpack stable!



Make it to 600 FSB and you'll have the same bandwidth as the i7's QPI!


----------



## a_ump (May 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Make it to 600 FSB and you'll have the same bandwidth as the i7's QPI!



really? lol how is that calculated?


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

a_ump said:


> really? lol how is that calculated?



400 FSB is about 12.8 GB/s, and the i7's do 19.2 GB/s, while the i7 extreme does 25.6 GB/s.

So to match the normal i7s you need 600 FSB! 

And to match the extreme edition its 800 FSB!


----------



## infrared (May 15, 2009)

Cool, that's some interesting info.

I wander if i can get to 600mhz fsb... Nooo, don't tempt me, I know where this leads!


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 15, 2009)

If i am a fanboi to any company its AMD and i am sitting here telling you that the intel chips perform better in just about every little thing you can think of.[/QUOTE]

Only one question...why buy amd then? Fanboism is worth the price of "worser" performance in "every little thing you can think of?"  Not trying to be an ass, honestly just doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me though I agree with all of what you say considering it's true in just about any test you compare the two at...



infrared said:


> Cool, thanks for info! 600FSB OR BUST!! lol



Then I really don't need i7 then...been there done that, literally 12 fsb shy of it now with 24/7 stability with this mobo...However I'd love to trade in my e8600 for an E8700 and hit 600 at a higher multi


----------



## a_ump (May 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 400 FSB is about 12.8 GB/s, and the i7's do 19.2 GB/s, while the i7 extreme does 25.6 GB/s.
> 
> So to match the normal i7s you need 600 FSB!
> 
> And to match the extreme edition its 800 FSB!



dam, that's interesting. PUSH FOR 600FSB!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2009)

infrared said:


> Cool, that's some interesting info.
> 
> I wander if i can get to 600mhz fsb... Nooo, don't tempt me, I know where this leads!



I seem to remember a thread you started talking about the size of your minerals when it came to de-lidding your 8800. Did they shrivel since then?

J/K But Ill sell ya a foxconn if you blow it up trying


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2009)

snakeoil said:


> well if you understand the old architecture you are using you know the front side bus is a gigantic bottleneck thats why when you stress your sistem is not as responsive as an amd system with hypertransport, thats why core i7 copied hypertransport  and calls it QPI
> if the cpu cant communicate with the rest of the components of the system the system suffers and so does your overall experience.



FSB is not a bottleneck with a dual core on a desktop computer. It has more than enough bandwidth for 2 cores. It usually has enough bandwidth for 4 cores, so long as the bus is clocked high enough (around 400Mhz or so). It only becomes a bottleneck past that.


----------



## DOM (May 16, 2009)

600fsb is no where close to i7 when you clock the mem on i7

this is my 625fsb on ddr2


----------



## infrared (May 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I seem to remember a thread you started talking about the size of your minerals when it came to de-lidding your 8800. Did they shrivel since then?
> 
> J/K But Ill sell ya a foxconn if you blow it up trying



I did it!!! wooooooooo... didn't think this board could!

I'm hot on yer heels DOM!


----------



## SystemViper (May 17, 2009)

DOM said:


> 600fsb is no where close to i7 when you clock the mem on i7
> 
> this is my 625fsb on ddr2
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090426/cachemem.png



DOM,  love your work, have been planning some real benching for this coming week and 
have been reading up on [H] and the points system. 
I have to say i saw your profile and it's TOP NOTCH.
you have dome some good stuff, i'm impressed


----------



## Duncan1 (May 18, 2009)

Hmmmm....It seems that google just caught something....


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

nice catch duncan.


----------



## hat (May 18, 2009)

C'mon they're probably just rebranding old stock. I doubt there was any real innovation here.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

hat said:


> C'mon they're probably just rebranding old stock. I doubt there was any real innovation here.



higher multi.

Regular consumers dont OC, so its the fastest dual available to them, and it will make OCing easier. Odds are its a newer stepping as well.


----------



## hat (May 18, 2009)

What's the higher multi got to do with anything? As I said it's probably just old stock they're using, programming it to run with a 10.5 multi instead of a 10.0 multi. And yes it is probably a newer stepping since they're using newer stock.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

my point is that while it may not be anything fancy or exciting, its a newer, higher clocked chip with better OC potential.

Over time we get better chips for the same price. its progress, not innovation.


----------



## Duncan1 (May 22, 2009)

Just got informed from a friendly greek forum that the first E8700 ES CPUs just hit the ''black market''. The retail ones are excepted on mid-June...

Duncan1


----------



## btarunr (May 22, 2009)

Duncan1 said:


> Just got informed from a friendly greek forum that the first E8700 ES CPUs just hit the ''black market''. The retail ones are excepted on mid-June...
> 
> Duncan1



If that's HWbox, we've been in touch.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 6, 2009)

and now it is early July....so much for e8700 lol


----------

